
Making Your Own Homemade Oatmeal Packets - ALee
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2008/05/09/making-your-own-homemade-oatmeal-packets-a-visual-guide-and-cost-analysis/
======
benwerd
What on earth is wrong with making your own oatmeal? It takes like five
minutes and is far cheaper than this will ever be.

Also, why is this on Hacker News?

